# Harbor Freight mini lathe on sale



## Swede (Jul 30, 2011)

U.S. guys - Heads up! Just got a flyer with a 20% off coupon, AND the Harbor Fright mini lathe is $200 off, $399 out the door. I don't know if they'll apply the 20% off on the lathe, but that would make it $320 U.S., a smoking bargain.

I already have a lathe, but wouldn't mind another for pins and smaller tasks. One can't have too many machine tools.

Harbor Freight is like crack, very addictive, but obviously caveat emptor. Some stuff is garbage. Other stuff, priced like garbage, isn't. For example, a while back, I was shopping for quality torque wrenches for aircraft work. A good Armstrong or similar torque wrench can be $200. The HF equivalent is $20. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-8-eighth-inch-drive-click-stop-torque-wrench-807.html

I thought "It must be crap." A master mechanic said "Not so, grasshopper. Our shop bought several of those HF torque wrenches, and tested them on a $10,000 calibration machine. They were dead on for their class, fine accuracy." I still bought the Armstrong... 

Same deal with stuff like paint guns, hand tools, pneumatics, etc. Lots of great deals.


----------



## AssassinXCV (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, i picked up a Machinist's Workshop magazine a couple months back, and it had $200 off coupons for both the 7x10 and the mini mill. i got the lathe for starters. the mill one has expired now, but i'm sure i'll be able to find another for when i get the mill.


----------



## purpleknif (Aug 10, 2011)

Took a while to find one , but I got my 7 x lathe on e-bay (America's fence) for $275 with a bunch of extras like a stand, 4 jaw chuck and a bunch of other stuff. Don't give up. I just takes time.


----------

